# Duct Tape Fixie



## nemofordinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok so it's a work in progress but here is the start.
<a href="https://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/?action=view&current=2011-12-26155513.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/2011-12-26155513.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/?action=view&current=2011-12-30165756.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/2011-12-30165756.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, tape that baby seat on and your set.



WTF?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sweet, is that a schrader-valved disc wheel?


----------



## nemofordinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes it is. FYI the bike is going to be called the *W*hiskey *T*ango


----------



## nemofordinner (Sep 24, 2011)

New pics
<a href="https://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/?action=view&current=2011-12-30233000.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/2011-12-30233000.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

You're a sick man.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Your time woulda been better spent mounting brakes.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

velodog said:


> Your time woulda been better spent mounting brakes.


Yah right. Tape wont hold brakes.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nemofordinner said:


> New pics




frame too, huh? guess you're not expecting to get all that sticky goo off it. can you say 'scraper bike'?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

nemofordinner said:


> New pics
> <a href="https://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/?action=view&current=2011-12-30233000.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/nemofordinner/2011-12-30233000.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Want to impress me? 


Make yourself some new bibs and model them.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome! You may want to bend your fork to the left to counter the pull to the right you are gonna get from that front wheel when you actually try to ride that genius machine


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Reminds me of "The flying scotsman" a movie I would expect you ALL have seen? Its stupid until you do something awesome with it. 

But I can't believe someone was actually crazy enough to do it. kudos.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Hold CTRL + Backscroll for mosiac.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you going to duct tape the chain?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know what the biggest waste of time is here: One guy duct taping his bike, another pasting some 500 pictures together to get a Picard face palm or me reading (...and to top it off - posting) in this thread.

Oh my.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

^ the guy duct taping his bike. That's an easy question.


----------



## OriginalFire (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, wow I wonder how your fixie will ride after you complete it....


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

OriginalFire said:


> LOL, wow I wonder how your fixie will ride after you complete it....


Ha... Everyone knows that _fixies_ aren't meant to be ridden. They're meant to be walked alongside their hipster, cranks still desolately turning. Have you ever seen that? It's seriously depressing to see those cranks with their toe cages just idly turning around and around.

_Fixed gears_, on the other hand....


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

This bike is awesome. Now gimme rep! 

Stop flaming because you all are haters. I had Fixie wrapped in old porn magazines but that one quickly got me in trouble with parents...


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

CleavesF said:


> This bike is awesome. Now gimme rep!
> 
> Stop flaming because you all are haters. I had Fixie wrapped in old porn magazines but that one quickly got me in trouble with parents...


Porn themed bike > "Duct Tape Tragedy"

Rep given.


----------



## roland365 (Nov 17, 2011)

somebody has been cruising the hood
SCRAPER BIKE - Trunk Boiz (Final Version) - YouTube


----------



## rshaffer7 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a waste of perfectly good duct tape. you should duct tape your feet to the pedals lol


----------

